# Anyone see the 441?



## huskystihl (May 18, 2009)

There it is the 441 is officaly in the woods. I hate to say it but stock it doesn't sound like it. Welcome to the future of chainsaws boyz!!!!!!!


----------



## huskystihl (May 18, 2009)

huskystihl said:


> There it is the 441 is officaly in the woods. I hate to say it but stock it doesn't sound like it. Welcome to the future of chainsaws boyz!!!!!!!



Not to mention it uses half the fuel> with a couple gallons way out thats a-lot less!


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (May 18, 2009)

Hell yeah I seen the new king of the woods!!!


----------



## nilzlofgren (May 19, 2009)

Fairly long bar it was pulling.


----------



## woodgrenade (May 19, 2009)

*The 441*

That saw was in a couple of clips from the Rygard crew. Looks like it had double dawgs and a 32" bar to me. I couldn't believe how the Rygard guys were giving the new kid jobs just so it looked good for the cameras. Work on the landing, strap on some climbing gear, and oh yeah by the way lets see if you can't kill yourself cutting down a tree in high winds for the camera!


----------



## GASoline71 (May 19, 2009)

woodgrenade said:


> That I couldn't believe how the Rygard guys were giving the new kid jobs just so it looked good for the cameras. Work on the landing, strap on some climbing gear, and oh yeah by the way lets see if you can't kill yourself cutting down a tree in high winds for the camera!



SSDD mang... just a fact of bein' a rookie... also they are not showin' how bad the kid is prolly gettin' messed with behind the scenes. 

Gary


----------



## Wild Knight (May 25, 2009)

Glad to see it on the show, great saw.


----------



## Country1 (May 28, 2009)

Saw it, but was a little disappointed, cuz the operator wasn't doing it justice.
I would have liked to see it throwing chips and ripping through the cut like mine. Not some newbie hanging it up and fighting with it....


----------

